# Depression



## Jus13 (Jun 30, 2014)

Iv relapsed many times and the past two times I refused medication because I had a partner and side effects obviously were damaging for the relationship. Iv also been to counsellors but I don't feel like it really helped either and now can't afford it anyway. I'm trying to exercise again but it's winter in Australia and keeping up a routine is almost impossible. Is medication really the way to go...


----------



## Shade711 (Oct 4, 2013)

An antidepressant improved my circumstances enormously, both for depression and IBS. However, I had tried 2-3 antidepressants right off the bat that were awful in terms of side effects, and so I spent years being miserable before trying one again, and after that I started feeling much better.

There are two popular types of antidepressants - SSRI's and SNRI's. SSRI's usually have less side effects, but are not as powerful. SSRI's are also much more forgiving withdrawalwise if you forget a dose. SNRI's are more powerful but can have stronger side effects. They also have suckier withdrawal symptoms. However, SNRI's can pull people out of the deepest darkest depression that no other SSRI could help with, and it's a godsend for people like myself, though I completely sympathize with how scary side effects can be.

From what I've seen trendwise(just personal experience), prozac works for a LOT of people, and usually when prozac has side effects, wellbutrin xr does not, and vice versa. Both of these are SSRI's, and have very mild withdrawal(so you can quit fairly easily if it doesn't work out). They're also dirt cheap.

Sometimes antidepressants are not the answer, but sometimes they are a godsend, and like yourself, I had some bad experiences with side effects that kept me from trying them again.

You could also try hypnotherapy, which helps retrain your brain to cope appropriately with stress. It admittedly doesn't have the best track record with depression admittedly, but it does with stress and stress triggers depression in a lot of people.


----------



## Jus13 (Jun 30, 2014)

Does it cost a lot for hypnotherapy? I'm really trying hard to stay away from anti depressants I know Zoloft and lexapro are the ones I have been on previously in high doses and it hindered everything  I honestly would need a support group but not much in Sydney from the looks of things


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

There is a home course in hypnotherapy specifically for IBS - the IBS Audio Program developed in England - that has helped many folks on this support board since 1998 - you can take a peek at my links below for more information. While it is true, that it may not specifially address depression in itself, it can help lift it a bit if your IBS improves - and anything that helps you relax is certainly beneficial for calming the mind and body. Not a cure, but certainly a possible help - the program can be downloaded from the healthyaudio . com website and comes with free support if needed - feel free to ask questions if you wish... many people here including myself have had their IBS addressed - take care and all the best


----------

